# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  terugval reden

## kritiekggz

Deze conclusie is geabasserd op eigen ervaringen met de GGZ.

De huisarts heeft al een selectie, als voorbeeld een depressieve patient.

De ene patient die wordt naar psychotherapie gestuurd, dat is gewoon een fatsoenlijke goede behandeling zonder pillen. Hier wordt gewerkt aan een echte oplossing en wordt de oorzaak onderzocht.

De andere patient wordt naar PSYQ gestuurd en krijgt daar een behandeling waarbij de oorzaak uit het hoofd wordt gepraat, terwijl eigenlijk het wegnemen van de oorzaak de halve oplossing is. Terugval kans na deze behandeling bij PSYQ is erg groot omdat de oorzaak nog steeds zal bestaan. Daarnaast is het de bedoeling dat de patient maar wat pillen slikt om staande te blijven omdat de oorzaak blijft bestaan.

De behandeling bij PSYQ kost handen vol geld en duurt veel langer dan psychotherapie, dus psychotherapie is uiteindelijk goedkoper en er is minder kans op terugval, op langer termijn ook goedkoper.

Er is dus iets goed mis in de GGZ en dat heb ik beschreven op de website.

----------

